

Indian Govt. draft policy to make govt. funded research publicly available [pdf] - iglookid
http://dbtindia.nic.in/docs/DST-DBT_Draft.pdf

======
iglookid
TL;DR (to the best of my understanding) :

\- Research supported by govt. funds will be required to be made open access,
or to be submitted to some public repository.

\- Research can be made open access by publishing in an open access journal,
or by paying an open access fee to a subscription journal. The government will
_not_ fund the fee.

\- The public repository can be one run by the researcher's institution. If
such a repository is not available, then there will be one run by the
government as well.

\- Comments/questions are being invited here:

\--- Muthu Madhan, "EPT Award winner for the promotion of open access in
developing and transition countries": madhan.dbt@nic.in

\- The following are very approachable as well:

\--- Dr. K VijayRaghavan, Secretary, Department of Biotechnology:
vijay.dbt@nic.in,
[https://www.facebook.com/kvijayraghavan](https://www.facebook.com/kvijayraghavan)

\--- Department of Biotechnology: [https://www.facebook.com/pages/Department-
of-Biotechnology-I...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Department-of-
Biotechnology-India/260509567417418),
[https://twitter.com/DBTIndia](https://twitter.com/DBTIndia)

